

U.N. Official Warns of Gaza War Crimes; Only U.S. Votes Against Investigating - anandsuresh
http://mashable.com/2014/07/23/un-war-crimes-gaza/

======
hackerboos
US vetoes in the UN -
[http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/geoff/UNresolutions.htm](http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/geoff/UNresolutions.htm)

Most are related to Israel

